# comment enregistrer un dvd sur l ordinateur ?



## coccinelusse (23 Décembre 2008)

bonjour , 
j'aimerais savoir comment enregistrer un dvd sur l ordinateur en une fois :j'ai le logiciel DVDFab HD decrypter et quand je passe sur mon logiciel pour convertir mon dvd en format ipod(any vidéo converter) il y a seulement le debut du dvd et il y a aussi plein d autre chose (je ne sais pas ce que c est).


et je voulais aussi savoir :jailbraiké sa veut dire quoi ??


j attend vos ptites reponses


----------



## coccinelusse (24 Décembre 2008)

pas de reponses ???


----------



## 217ae1 (24 Décembre 2008)

coccinelusse a dit:


> et je voulais aussi savoir :jailbraiké sa veut dire quoi ???



Hacké, des dévelopeurs non apple ont modifié l'OS pour pouvoir instaler et faire tout ce qu'ils veulent

-------

pour les films, j'utilise handbreak et lui fonctionne.


----------

